# Game 1: Dallas Mavs @ Los Angeles Lakers [10/30]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Here's to the grind gentlemen. May the bickering be quick and justice served with a parade.

:buddies:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

LEERRRROOOOOYYYY JEEEENKIIIINS!!!!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm guessing Kobe will sit this one out and be back for the Friday game against the Clippers.

Nash/Blake
Meeks/Ebanks
MWP
Gasol/Jamison
Howard/Hill

That should be MOOOOOORE than enough to beat a Mavs team without Dirk or Kaman.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Can't wait for Kobe to come back and see the Lakers at full strength. 

Hopefully Nash gets back into game mode tonight, he's been worse than usual on the defensive end, looking incredibly passive.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

No Kobe or Dirk will make this one difficult to watch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a feeling Kobe plays tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Anybody know of a way to stream this game on my iPhone without jail breaking it?? PM me if you do.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Almost game time!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brandan Wright starting instead of Eddy Curry. Either way, Dwight should destroy them.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nash for Three!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Off to a good start. I'm going to LOVE watching this team this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe looks fine with his foot injury; Dwight's going to get so many open looks this season playing with the best passing PG and PF in the league.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's actually getting rest in the first quarter. That never happened last season. He always took his break to start the 2nd. Going to be important to keep his minutes down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Time to see if the bench come produce in the regular season after their awful preseason.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So far, so good.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

First time Jamison has created offense as a laker. Also nice to see brown took my suggestion of playing pay with the bench.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

29-25 Lakers after one.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Basel said:


> Kobe's actually getting rest in the first quarter. That never happened last season. He always took his break to start the 2nd. Going to be important to keep his minutes down.



Yeah I was glad to see him go out early. I think Brown learned that playing him 38 minutes a night isn't a good idea.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big letdown. Good thing it's only the first game. 

Let the overreacting begin.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This insanely long Lebron commercial is getting insanely old very fast.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Big letdown. Good thing it's only the first game.
> 
> Let the overreacting begin.


Really?

What have you seen in this game that garners your confidence for the future? I have been quiet through 8 miserable exhibition games because, quite frankly, I don't give a shit about the preseason.

But this team looks the same as it did in the preseason. They just lost to a mediocre non-playoff team in Dallas. It is going to get ugly in Portland tomorrow night. Fugly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dallas will make the playoffs. 

It's one game. Relax.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Dallas will make the playoffs.
> 
> It's one game. Relax.


No they won't.

And believe me, I am relaxed. I don't drink Kool-Aid.

I think most Laker fans are in for a real rude awakening this season. This team is wayyyyyy overrated. And they got some real issues.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think you're wrong on both counts. Guess we'll see which one of us is right at season's end.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Not a big deal (the loss), but I still think Mike Brown is a terrible coach. I'm also not sure that the new offense will maximize everyones abilities. 

Phil needs to come back for a final-final run.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We need to abandon this stupid ass Princeton offense. And Dwight needs to work on his free throws in a big way. Steve Nash should try and help him out.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> I think you're wrong on both counts. Guess we'll see which one of us is right at season's end.


This image was so apropo on the main board I thought I would repeat it here.










Seriously, I hope you are right, but now we are 0-9 and counting.

0-11, from last season. A long time to go without tasting victory.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> *We need to abandon this stupid ass Princeton offense.*


We agree on this!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

We are going to be fine. It's just going to take a long while. Of course if we ran a regular offense we would have been great out the gate.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> No they won't.
> 
> And believe me, I am relaxed. I don't drink Kool-Aid.
> 
> I think most Laker fans are in for a real rude awakening this season. This team is wayyyyyy overrated. And they got some real issues.


Chicken little. 

It's kind of your MO to overreact when do well and when they do poorly. I remember when you said they needed to rebuild in the middle of the 2001 season and then they won two more rings with the same core.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> This image was so apropo on the main board I thought I would repeat it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they win 10 in a row you'll be the first one claiming their unbeatable.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> If they win 10 in a row you'll be the first one claiming their unbeatable.


Except they aren't going to win 10 in a row.

Jamel, you are the classic definition of a forum stalker.

But, go ahead and knock yourself out. 0-11 Jamel. Facts don't lie.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Its not that they lost, that happens. Its *how* they lost: sluggish, slow, uncoordinated, confused. They still refuse to run the break.

I'm sorry but Mike Brown has got to go.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Not worried.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Mike Brown is trash as a coach.

His defensive stats are inflated since he got them against a weak as hell east conference back in the day.
He has no offensive philosophy at all
The Princeton is trash and nobody has won anything with it.

Can we just steal Rick Adelman from Minnesota in the middle of the night?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

People were saying the same shit about Spoelstra before he Heat figured it out too.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Mike Brown is trash as a coach.
> 
> His defensive stats are inflated since he got them against a weak as hell east conference back in the day.
> He has no offensive philosophy at all
> ...


Rick Adelman runs a variation if the Princeton...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^Am I just gonna have to copy and paste my response from facebook? 

(fine I will, lol)
Rick Adelman is smart enough to put in place a system that will best utilize the talent. The dude has thrived everywhere he has gone yet never had access to SIGNIFICANT top tier talent. He did as good as you could do with the teams he was given.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Except they aren't going to win 10 in a row.
> 
> Jamel, you are the classic definition of a forum stalker.
> 
> But, go ahead and knock yourself out. 0-11 Jamel. Facts don't lie.


You can call me a stalker (many do) and get personal all you want but my assessments are based on facts. Last year when the lakers started strong you were in the nba main board telling off people that didn't call them contenders. Weeks later you were in chicken little mode. 

And if they were 11-0 they would be unbeatable right? I feel the exact same about this teams chances than I did a month ago. And I'll still feel the same a month from now whether they are 14-1 or 7-8.

Sanchos right, fans are emotional and think they know it all. Less than two years ago people were insulting spolestra and claiming The heat would never win with him as a coach, now look.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> ^Am I just gonna have to copy and paste my response from facebook?
> 
> (fine I will, lol)
> Rick Adelman is smart enough to put in place a system that will best utilize the talent. The dude has thrived everywhere he has gone yet never had access to SIGNIFICANT top tier talent. He did as good as you could do with the teams he was given.


Bullshit. The 02 and 03 kings were two of the most talented teams in 15 years. Gerald Wallace was their 3rd string small forward!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Mike Brown is trash as a coach.
> 
> His defensive stats are inflated since he got them against a weak as hell east conference back in the day.
> He has no offensive philosophy at all
> ...


And I will respond with my FB post!

Rick Adelman is just as accomplished as Brown. He's been good but he's never won anything. Hell up until last year Lebron was the only significant player Brown has ever had. And I'd say those Cleveland teams overachieved. Adelman had prime Webber, Peja and Bibby in Sacramento. Prime Yao and McGrady too in Houston. Never got close to finals with any of them.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Bullshit. The 02 and 03 kings were two of the most talented teams in 15 years. Gerald Wallace was their 3rd string small forward!


Ok I might have worded it wrong. When he did have the talent you mentioned he got to the 2002 WCF game 7 and took it to overtime. He maximized talent. That Kings team was one of the best teams ever to not win a finals. Maybe they got screwed by refs, maybe they didnt.

Rick Adelman is light years ahead of Mike freaking Brown as a coach


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> People were saying the same shit about Spoelstra before he Heat figured it out too.


good point - anyone remember how the Heat started that first season? I want to say they lost thier first game and were only around .500 after 20 games (11-9 or 12-8)

that said I am no fan of Mike Brown's (last season their defense was worse under brown than it was under phil in his last year btw) and trying to install yet another offense ( 3 in 3 seasons) is just retarded


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> good point - anyone remember how the Heat started that first season? I want to say they lost thier first game and were only around .500 after 20 games (11-9 or 12-8)
> 
> that said I am no fan of Mike Brown's (last season their defense was worse under brown than it was under phil in his last year btw) and trying to install yet another offense ( 3 in 3 seasons) is just retarded


Exactly.

The guy has no vision. Why didn't he try to install it last year? So that this year the players are familiar with it?

And now, of all times, Nash is being neautralized. When they went away from the set Princeton offenses for a short time in the third and late in the fourth (when it was too late anyway), Nash thrived.

This guy doesn't know utilize his best players. The Lakers had a shot at Adelman, and I thought he was the best candidate for the job a year ago. They ****ed up and picked this guy. DaRizzle is right, Adelman knows players much better and would utilize each to their best ability.

Tonight's loss in Portland will mark the 12th straight loss. Where is the winning attitude of this team, anyway?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Stop with the 12th straight loss nonsense. 2 of those were last year in the playoffs with a different team and 8 of them came in the preseason. Its just ridiculous.

What I have been saying all preseason is that I dont understand why we are running this offense. It does not seem to make the best use our players. Why in the world would we want Steve Nash to walk the ball up the court only to pass it off to Metta at the top of the arc? Why are we taking the ball out of the hands of the best play maker in basketball? We ended up with so many long 2's last night because we were not getting any penetration. We need to run more pick and rolls and early offense!

I have absolutely no faith in Mike Brown. I wanted to give him the benefit of the doubt when we signed him. Last season I made excuses because of the shortened/compressed season, even though I could not figure out what we were trying to do. Now I just dont know why we should trust or support him. What has he done to deserve any?

Saying that, this team is talented enough that we will be good no matter what offense we run, or who is the coach. The question is if we are going to be good enough, and get it together soon enough to beat some pretty good western conference teams and the Heat.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Surely Nash will be unleashed if this continues? If you have D12, Kobe, Pau and Nash on a roster, you shouldn't be struggling to score points.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So say you guys get your wish and they fire brown today. Who replaces him that increases our odds to win this year? Kurt rambis? 

95% of contenders that do a midseason coaching change are worse off. The 06 heat is the only exception I know of. And that was a guy that was the coach 2 years ago and still in the locker room daily.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

We also should not forget that we missed 19 FT's as a team. 11 from Dwight and 5 from Hill. Those guys arent good FT shooters but at the very least that should have another 5-7 points, would have kept us right in the game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

This starting 5 has played a grand total of 3 games together...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh my insecure Laker fans. It's the first game of a very long season with a brand new team and a brand new offense. The only thing we should be bitching about is the fact that we are not utalizing Nash correctly.

I'll be sure to bump this thread on christmas when we're a fine tuned machine.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

e-monk said:


> good point - anyone remember how the Heat started that first season? I want to say they lost thier first game and were only around .500 after 20 games (11-9 or 12-8)
> 
> that said I am no fan of Mike Brown's (last season their defense was worse under brown than it was under phil in his last year btw) and trying to install yet another offense ( 3 in 3 seasons) is just retarded


The Heat started off 9-8 before it clicked.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

And the heat changed their offense to better fit their players. They did what we are talking about.

Everyone agrees that this team will take time to gel. The question is, does it make sense to continue on the current path, or make changes?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah, so I'm just going to stay calm - besides why are we all moaning about the offense (they shot 49% from the floor which is really good actually) when they allowed 99 points on 47% shooting? does that sound like the problem was offense? I mean aside from missing 18 ftas I'd say that sounds like their offense was ok (didnt see the game fwiw) - it looks like defense was more of the problem


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> So say you guys get your wish and they fire brown today. Who replaces him that increases our odds to win this year? Kurt rambis?


Off the top of my head, I think these coaches are better than Brown: Jerry Sloan, Flip Saunders, Avery Johnson, Nate McMillan.

I agree that it is tough to change coaches mid season and win. I dont think it has ever happened. A team that went 0-8 in the preseason has never won either so...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Free throws, missed assignments on D and giving up 2nd chance points killed us.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Off the top of my head, I think these coaches are better than Brown: Jerry Sloan, Flip Saunders, Avery Johnson, Nate McMillan.
> 
> I agree that it is tough to change coaches mid season and win. I dont think it has ever happened. A team that went 0-8 in the preseason has never won either so...


Unless I'm missing something Avery coaches the Nets. I disagree about Flip and you forgot Phil Jackson and another guy named Brown.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

You are right about Avery. My point was, there are replacements out there.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

You guys won't win many games when you have Bryant shooting 14 shots. Should be no less than 20. Howard should also be getting 20.

Just watching that game, I think it is entirely frustrating for Nash to pick-n-roll with Howard, only to be crowded by Gasol sitting at the elbow. I understand its part of the offense, but why wouldn't Brown design an isolated pick-n-roll that they can call on from time to time. 

It seems he is taking the easy way out by trying to setup a system that keeps everyone moving, but does not focus on the strengths of those players. Kobe is brilliant in isolation, and yet I think he only had a few back-downs last night.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

they shot 49% on offense got to the line 31 times, only turned it over 14 times (not particularly a lot) - doesnt seem like offense was the issue


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

We only got up 77 shots and only scored 91 pts. The offense was an issue. Maybe not the biggest issue, but it is still worth talking about.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

e-monk said:


> they shot 49% on offense got to the line 31 times, only turned it over 14 times (not particularly a lot) - doesnt seem like offense was the issue


it was an issue but our biggest problem was defense and rebounding (and free throw shooting)

Nash is a huge Liability.

However, it may not be too much of a problem if Howard would stop helping Nash on defense when there is NO screen. Howard just needs to let Nash's man come to the lane and wait - Like he did for Nelson with the Magic.

Now if there IS a screen, we're just simply screwed. It seemed like most of the time our screen D will involve Pau and he was very slow at rotating back to his man after helping and during that time it seems like Nash was unsure to rotate back or switch. Then Howard has to help and now he's out of the lane.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The way Mayo treated Nash was funny.


----------

